# Potato Soup Recipes for canning



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2003)

Hi I was looking for different potato soup recipes so I can try a few to decide which i like best and can some of it.Seems only thing to turn out good this year was my taters.I dug 1 90 ft. row so far and ended up with about 150 lbs of taters.and still have 2 rows to go.


----------



## Turkeyfether (Dec 10, 2004)

My potato soup never came out so good because it got too thick . Milk boils out of the jars.

We leave our potatoes in the ground until the first frost or snow. Then we dig them up & leave the dirt on to preserve them. Just wipe off excess dirt but don't wash until ready for use. Keep in dark cool place, like covered basket, in basement . Ours keep until march or April. >


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

What about freezing some of your potatoes? I cut them up in bite size pieces into a bowl, drizzle a little olive oil over them(enough to coat the potatoes after stirring it up) & add parsley, thyme or what ever herbs you like(optional) & put in zip lock freezer bags.

When you take them out of the freezer for dinner I let them that a little & roast in a 400 degree oven on a cookie sheet for about 25 minutes or till done(depends on how big of chunks they are cut into) or I fry them.

They never turn black freezing them way & we like them that way. Much easier than canning them besides I don't like canned potatoes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

I canned potatoes, celery, onions, and carrots. When I open the jar i will add bacon, milk or half and half, seasonings and a little flour and water.
I used 10 pounds pressure for 40 minutes.


----------

